# Mom's Lemon Curd vs Sous Vide Lemon Curd



## outRIAAge (Jul 25, 2016)

*Mom's Lemon Curd vs Sous Vide Lemon Curd​*
Mom finally taught me her lemon curd recipe when she was 90. We stood side-by-side at the stove, each stirring our double-boiler frantically. I watched her every move, but it was really frustrating, because she measured *nothing*.

"Start with four ounces of sugar." I went to get my fancy digital scale, but she pooh-pooed me, grabbed an enormous British tablespoon, and dumped four scoops into her bowl. I howled at the imprecision of it all, and asked her to measure out four scoops into my bowl. When she was done, the scale read 4.0 ounces. I buttoned my lip.

The rest was also purely winging it, but exactly the same amounts of every ingredient went into our double-boilers. Hers turned out markedly better, goshdurn it. (This was back when she was still working. She was a nurse, and described her job as "taking care of old people.")

But lemon curd (and all the other curds you can imagine, like try tracking down actual Seville oranges - the bitter type beloved by marmalade-makers) is trivial via _sous vide_. Here's the Anova recipe, which involves putting ingredients in a bag, giving them a squish, bathing them, and when they are finished, giving them another squish. It's as good as my Mom's.

From there, it's trivial to stiffen up the recipe a little for making of (say) Napoleons, though I can't imagine why anyone would want to do that:





RIP Mom: she lasted to age 98, living alone until the end.


----------



## Addie (Jul 25, 2016)

We always welcome new recipes. But I think the recipe from Princess has everyone drooling when it is made.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/lemon-curd-a-la-pf-74950.html

I love lemon anything. You might want to give it a try. So worth the effort.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 25, 2016)

Addie said:


> We always welcome new recipes. But I think the recipe from Princess has everyone drooling when it is made.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/lemon-curd-a-la-pf-74950.html



Yeah, I saw that, but it's the standard, finicky double-boiler recipe. The one I posted is about ten times easier.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 25, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> Yeah, I saw that, but it's the standard, finicky double-boiler recipe. The one I posted is about ten times easier.



I,I,me,me, do you ever get over yourself?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 25, 2016)

Your sous vide recipe is flawed.

It calls for the juice of 4 lemons. 

I can guarantee the juice of my Meyer lemons contains much more juice than that of a common lemon. All lemons are not created equal.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 25, 2016)

CraigC said:


> I,I,me,me, do you ever get over yourself?



Before posting, *I *searched to see if anyone had posted a lemon curd recipe.* I *found the one you mentioned, and *I *also found that it used the standard, finicky double-boiler method, so *I* posted the trivially-easy recipe that came with my circulator.

I do not understand why you equate that with failing to get over myself, and I ask you to refrain from posting purely hostile comments on an otherwise civil forum.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 25, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Your sous vide recipe is flawed.
> 
> It calls for the juice of 4 lemons.



You are correct! I obviously wrote it down wrong. The three lemons I used were particularly juicy, and the recipe worked, but I agree that giving the lemon juice by volume instead of lemon-count would be clearer.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 25, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> You are correct! I obviously wrote it down wrong. The three lemons I used were particularly juicy, and the recipe worked, but I agree that giving the lemon juice by volume instead of lemon-count would be clearer.



Actually, in fairness to you, the recipe in the link you left Sous Vide Lemon Curd
wasn't yours, but from a professional. One would think that she should be aware lemon juice should be listed by volume. 

And by the way, I enjoyed the story with your Mom. I miss mine every day too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 26, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> ...she was still working. She was a nurse, and described her job as "taking care of old people."...
> 
> ...RIP Mom: she lasted to age 98, living alone until the end.


I'm not one to make (or use) lemon curd on a regular basis, but I must say I would have loved to have had your Mom as a friend. She must have been, in the words of my Mom, quite a pip.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 26, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> Yeah, I saw that, but it's the standard, finicky double-boiler recipe. The one I posted is about ten times easier.



After you purchase an Anova Sous Vide....


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 26, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> After you purchase an Anova Sous Vide....



Guilty as charged. I confess that I dropped $169 on an Anova Sous Vide circulator.


----------



## Addie (Jul 26, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> Yeah, I saw that, but it's the standard, finicky double-boiler recipe. The one I posted is about ten times easier.



There is a reason double boiler recipes are still around. Because they are reliable and work. And no expensive equipment to purchase.


----------

